# Heating Toffee Yogurt?



## James. (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys can anyone tell me if you and warm up a muller lite toffee yogurt


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 4, 2012)

In your kitchen you are the boss, you can warm up anything you want to warm up.


----------

